# intact boys peeing in toilet



## Defenestrator (Oct 10, 2002)

My two boys, especially the older, are having trouble with peeing into the toilet. I noticed when I was standing next to my 9 year old this morning, brushing my teeth while he used the toilet (I don't get any time to myself -- one bathroom!), that while the stream of urine was making it into the center of the toilet, a fine mist was hitting my bare feet. Gross! No wonder my bathroom smells bad only a couple of days after I clean it.

His brother has been able to retract his foreskin for more than a year (he's 4.5 now). I don't know if the 9 year old can -- haven't asked and haven't noticed. Would it help to have him retract before he urinates? Is that what adult men do? Obviously if he can't easily retract, we'll find another solution.

Thanks for your help. I'm terrified of what googling "intact boys peeing" will bring me







: and my elder family members have circumcized for a couple of generations, so no advice there.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

No advice on the retracting vs not, but I just wanted to mention that my boys sit to pee and we don't have this problem.

Good luck!
Tara


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

My son is 3.5yo and he started to pee standing by HIMSELF (without us saying a word about it) lond time ago. Perhaps you should give your boys this idea?


----------



## Defenestrator (Oct 10, 2002)

Yulia -- I don't understand your comment -- was it directed at me or the pp? Both of my boys pee standing up -- they both started out peeing sitting down but now pee standing. The older one pees really forcefully and I think that contributes to the multi-directional spraying. I was just wondering if the foreskin was making the spray deflect in various directions and possible strategies for helping it stop.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defenestrator* 
Yulia -- I don't understand your comment -- was it directed at me or the pp? Both of my boys pee standing up -- they both started out peeing sitting down but now pee standing. The older one pees really forcefully and I think that contributes to the multi-directional spraying. I was just wondering if the foreskin was making the spray deflect in various directions and possible strategies for helping it stop.

Oh, sorry, I assumed that they peed sitting. When my son used to sit on the toilet, he sometimes would pee straight forward to the floor (instead of the toilet) as his penis would kind of raise and shoot it straight forward.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

From Paul Fleiss's article http://www.mothering.com/articles/ne...uncircson.html

"In almost every intact boy, the urine stream flows out of the urinary opening in the glans and through the foreskin in a neat stream. During the process of penile growth and development, some boys go through a period where the urine stream is diffused. Undoubtedly, many of these boys take great delight in this phase, while mothers, understandably, find it less amusing. If your boy has entered a spraying phase, simply instruct him to retract his foreskin enough to expose the meatus when he urinates. He will soon outgrow this phase."

Gillian


----------



## Graceoc (Mar 26, 2002)

I have two sons - my oldest is 8 and is circed and my youngest is 4 and he is intact. I can say in my experience my younger son does have MAJOR issues with getting the pee in the toilet. He has been fully retractable since he was 2 and I have tried to have him retract before peeing, since it does help. But alas that doesn't always happen. I don't know if it is all about being intact or not. My oldest son dosen't and never has had that issue. He is pretty much on target all the time. My younger son gets pee EVERYWHERE! I literly have to clean around the toilet daily....it is a mess.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defenestrator* 
His brother has been able to retract his foreskin for more than a year (he's 4.5 now). I don't know if the 9 year old can -- haven't asked and haven't noticed. Would it help to have him retract before he urinates? *Is that what adult men do?* Obviously if he can't easily retract, we'll find another solution.

Thanks for your help. I'm terrified of what googling "intact boys peeing" will bring me







: and my elder family members have circumcized for a couple of generations, so no advice there.

That's what I do. Especially when over a bowl, I don't think I would have to do it at a urinal for example but I still do it there too. I don't know when I started, it just became a habit and I don't even think about it. So I think that it would be fine as a solution to this problem. He only has to retract it a little, enough to expose the tip.


----------



## Dave2GA (Jul 31, 2005)

Retracting may not help. In some men it will distort the meatus and actually cause spraying, not prevent it. I think it depends entirely upon the individual makeup of the boy/man. Also, are you sure his meatus is not offset. You can have a slight hypospadias with a complete foreskin. I would surmise that such a condition could lead to a bad aim and spraying.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

You can ask him to do just enough retraction while peeing and if he can see if it helps. If not you can always request he sit to pee. That is how I taught ds to go and it is a lot less messy that way.


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

Strange...I have a circed husband and intact sons..the oldest is potty trained and stands to use the toilet, he never, ever makes a mess, and is quite proud of it. while my husband regularly sprays the seat, the floor, everything (amd walks away leaving it for me to clean up - ick!!!)


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Claire and Boys* 
Strange...I have a circed husband and intact sons..the oldest is potty trained and stands to use the toilet, he never, ever makes a mess, and is quite proud of it. *while my husband regularly sprays the seat, the floor, everything (amd walks away leaving it for me to clean up - ick!!!*)

I'd say this is more an issue of being considerate and less one of intact vs. circd status. Hand your husband a mop.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I would instruct him to pull back a little and how to clean the bathroom. My nephew was a messy pee'er until my dh made him clean the bathroom a few times. He still makes a mess at home--my sil complains about it but he is neat at our house and grandma's.


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knucklehead* 
I'd say this is more an issue of being considerate and less one of intact vs. circd status. Hand your husband a mop.









Oh, I agree ( and I've tried believe me..he's just messy) I was kind of hoping DS1 being so neat with the toilet would shame him into cleaning up .. to the point where DS1 will examine the toilet and yell "DAD! You made a mess again!" before he will use it LOL.

DS isn't retractable in the slightest. But he never seems to drip at all (then proudly informs Daddy that he didn't make a mess)







I'm getting him well trained early in putting the seat down as well. He'll make someone a good husband one day.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

I just saw this on amazon.com and thought of this thread: http://www.amazon.com/Flippee-The-To...244618&sr=1-58
HTH a little


----------



## latinalonestar (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
I just saw this on amazon.com and thought of this thread: http://www.amazon.com/Flippee-The-To...244618&sr=1-58
HTH a little









hahahhaahhahahahaha! We so need that!


----------



## amy9798 (Jun 25, 2005)

Our intact 8 yr old sprays everything too! He has gotten better in the last 6 months but it was bad for a while. I tried having him retract before he went but it made it worse. We also tried a PP's suggestion of having him clean around the toilet and that seems to have helped.


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

Sit, unless there is a urinal present.


----------



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

My 4 year old son fails miserably at peeing standing up. I think he has a very long foreskin. I have tried to get him to take up the slack-so not really retract just get all the extra skin moved back a little. It helps a lot. But he doesn't consistently do it so he still makes a mess when he stands up. And, this is the unusual and fortunate part: He hates to make a mess...so he usually pees sitting down.


----------



## MarnieMax (Dec 24, 2004)

My oldest son got in the habit of tugging on his foreskin (pulling the extra skin away from his body) to straighten things out before letting it fly. This helps alot. Before he started doing this, the stream had a tendency to dance around, with predictable consequences.

I simply passed the knowledge on to my younger boys.


----------



## Ali_Emami (Oct 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yulia_R* 
Oh, sorry, I assumed that they peed sitting. When my son used to sit on the toilet, he sometimes would pee straight forward to the floor (instead of the toilet) as his penis would kind of raise and shoot it straight forward.

Yulia, so easy, if your son holds his penis downwards, then he won't 'pee straight forward to the floor'







:

Also let me tell you some thing then, not bad if you know that in my culture the male people avoid peeing while standing! In my country it's so, as my religion has recommended not to pee while standing, and to do it while sitting or squatting. I know there, they teach the kid when he can stand up, how to pee while standing, but it's not so here. However, I am male and quite healthy, but I don't pee while standing. You should consider that there are many different ways and theologies around the world.

To my own, peeing while standing is a nasty actions, also it does not feet a man's character, that's like you imagine a respectable man standing up still some where, his penis is out and his piss line in front of him! Who made the rule that males MUST stand up while urinating? And don't relate it to the nature, potentially many things are natural as an ability; one can bring it out (gun), aim and kill, but he has choosing power, although he has the ability, but he may not do it if he is sane; one can just bring it out, aim and piss, but does it mean he can not do it in a way but that?

Why stand to pee? Why aim? Aiming is for the time when you are distant to your target and can't be close to it, but when you can be close to it, and if you are sane, you prefer being close to your target than aiming to the target. So sit down and be relax, the name of the place you are doing that in, is rest room! And why you waste your time and energy in cleaning bathrooms? You can save it for more useful affairs by reducing the need of bathroom to be cleaned!

As for those who say "peeing while standing is of a few pleasures of a man!", I should say that a man is more valuable than way of peeing places as his pleasure and property! It does not fit a man to consider that as his worth! Men have more valuable special abilities to be mentioned! And as for those who say "peeing while standing is much easier than doing it while sitting or squatting", I should say that bending over and pulling down pants, and keeping a part of panties down for a while and aim for a while both need an attempt; and the fact that which one is easier for a person depends on habit. The way in which one's habit is based on, is easier for that one, and to which you habit, it will be easier for you! As God has made the ability of peeing while standing easily in guys, it must have an advantage, and yes it has. In men's jobs some times urgent situations happen, and some times they have to do some thing in a short time when the speed is important, and some times men have situations that they can't sit or squat or are in places where sitting or squatting is not easily possible; in such times they can use their ability of peeing while standing easily. But these urgent times just some times happen, not always! So I think there should be a project for men to stop, or to say better, manage peeing while standing. One group are already doing that and their site is: http://www.mapsu.org . As I mentioned, there are some occations when it's needed to pee standing up, then it happens for both men and women! So what should women do? So easy, they can instantly pee standing up using a small device, one is here: http://www.travelmateinfo.com/page002.html .
However, it will be great if the current way of peeing of guys in toilets and bathrooms, in the most parts of the world changes.


----------

